# Travel Log/Diary solution?



## tulsehillboys

I have a motorhome and travel about quite a bit I want to record my journeys, mileage, a map of the journey, interesting camping sites etc and am looking for a good way of doing it.
I have a stand alone tom tom, tom tom on my iphone and the iphone itself geotags photos. (have a pc and laptop too)
Tried doing a google map but it is a bit labourious and doesnt work that well.
Am thinking of a igotu gps tracker.

I dont mind investing in a bit of kit and or software to make it easier.
Anyone got any good solutions?
Many thanks in advance
Lee


----------



## stelynn

I use Microsoft Autoroute. It can do all what you want. 
I mainly use it as a route planner and also instead of a satnav.

I use 'The Journal' software to keep details of places/sites visited; with photos; it has a calendar and forward planner function as well, and much much more.

Autoroute can be downloaded 'free' from Microsoft for a 60 day trial.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## Jennifer

Sorry, but ccan I ask Steve a question.

I too use autoroute for planning my trips, however, what I want to do is plan my route on autoroute and then, if possible, download, onto my Garmin Sat Nav so that it will take me exactly where I am planning to go. Is this possible?

Jenny


----------



## peedee

I just use MS Word

peedee


----------



## tulsehillboys

I have posted a similar enquiry on GPSworld and they were very helpful. 
I have purchased a GPS geotagger (i got u £66 from maplin) which will record my journey and then can be uploaded via a usb cable to my computer and put into google maps which I can annotate, add photos and post to the web (not sure I will do this bit). It looks pretty easy... 

I will keep you all posted how it works out!!! 
Lee


----------



## Addie

We got one of these off eBay for £20:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300522236723

It logs your GPS location every 5 minutes (or whatever you set it to) so you can track your route.

From that point is is very easy to plot your route using Google Maps (use Google Earth and convert to My Maps) and then just keep a blog online where you can easily import your My Map or take a screenshot of your waypoints plotted in Microsoft Autoroute or similar.


----------



## billmac

Yes Jenny it is possible to plan a route using Autoroute and then exporting as a GPX file (a menu option in Autoroute 2010). Then load this into the Mapsource program (from Garmin) and from here into your Garmin.

It sounds a bit long winded but it does let you plan your days route in more detail in Autoroute than within your Garmin and lets you see an overall image of your route.

If you are interested in detail planning instead of a random wander it is great.

Bill


----------



## SaddleTramp

Recent topic about this < Here >

I have used it a number of times and it is absolutely brilliant and extremely easy to use.


----------



## tulsehillboys

Done it 
a doddle

see 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1133282.html#1133282

hope you like it!
Lee


----------

